

Knowing What Feature to Build Next - pgstartup
http://blog.brianlovin.com/knowing-what-to-build-next

======
muratmutlu
We're currently using this method on
[http://www.marvelapp.com](http://www.marvelapp.com) to find out users who are
willing to upgrade to Pro.

As we're still in the process of building Pro accounts, we wanted to get users
who would most likely sign-up first.

We placed a 'notify me' button in the UI, working really well. After around 3
weeks we've over 100 users signup.

I was inspired by Buffer's MVP post a while back, great idea.

